# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Garage slab cost

## craka

What shoudl I expect to pay for a concrete slab appox 5 by 8 metres at 100mm deep with edge beams and centre rib if I level and prep the ground and I paid someone to do the formwork and pouring?

----------


## toooldforthis

In Perth expect to pay $45 per square metre.

----------


## r3nov8or

> In Perth expect to pay $45 per square metre.

  Are you sure? Sounds like peanuts to me

----------


## toooldforthis

> Are you sure? Sounds like peanuts to me

  mine was $46.83 last August.
sry, I underquoted.

----------


## r3nov8or

> mine was $46.83 last August.
> sry, I underquoted.

  Was that just the labour?

----------


## Uncle Bob

Mine was $60/m2
including formwork, mesh, plastic, concrete and labour.

----------


## phild01

So those costs are to form up only or were there other associated costs like mesh and levelling?

----------


## r3nov8or

Yep, really need to understand what's included, as there is a thread here from 7 years ago stating $80-$100/m2

----------


## toooldforthis

Here I was thinking Perth was always the most expensive for everything  :Confused:  
25mpa, mesh and poly.
100mm 
shed was 7m x 7m
Edge beams. but no centre rib as per OP 
Slab was poured as part of overall shed install but shed quote was itemised which is where I got the figure from.
Maybe shed supplier gets a good deal?
From memory other slab quotes from shed providers were comparable or higher. 
Wasn't a straight forward pour
Access tricky, 75% was barrowed in.

----------


## toooldforthis

Looked at some of the other shed quotes I had got.
$46, so that's makes two inc the one I went with.
$60
$80 
Slab quotes were part of overall shed install.
I had assumed the more expensive ones were just higher mark up by the shed supplier. 
The shed installer I went with was one of the more expensive ones overall but was the only one whose shed quality I was happy with.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I waiting for a quote right now on a 3.5 x 6 x 0.1 or a 10.5 x 6 x 0.1. Inside an existing shed...Should be interesting.

----------


## r3nov8or

> I waiting for a quote right now on a 3.5 x 6 x 0.1 or a 10.5 x 6 x 0.1. Inside an existing shed...Should be interesting.

  Why 7m difference?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Why 7m difference?

  Option 1 is 1/3rd of the shed and the concreter pointed out that it would take nearly as much time to do the formwork for that as it would the whole shed since he wouldn't get another small job in on the same day.  
So if it is going to cost us the best part of two days labour anyway then we figured the only difference is the material costs.   
It might cost us two grand to do a third but four grand to do the lot. Never hurt to ask!

----------


## ebf

I paid $66 an hour (GST inclusive) for a bloke to do formwork - concrete cost me about $215 a cube.

----------

